# Farm Bureau Ads



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Has anyone been listening to the ND Farm Bureau's commercials that they are playing across the state. I just listened to one supporting "proposed legislation" to take away the powers of the Director and make the advisory board a commission. The commercial stated that the department was accountable to no one but the governor and they want this changed. I think they should have came right out and said that "we would like the game and fish department to be accountable to the ND Farm Bureau" There are game and fish commissions in a lot of states, and they typically leave a lot to be desired. I don't think the ND Farm Bureau would have the best interests of the wildlife in mind, and think this would be a bad idea. Right now, a person with a biology background is put in the Directors position. You wouldn't have that with a commission and special interest groups who should have nothing to do with wildlife could potentially railroad in their handpicked yes men.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Couldn't agree more! I just heard the ad myself. As stated in the ad, 4 members of the advisory board are farmers and 4 are sportsmen. I'd bet they would take care of getting rid of the sportsmen in short order if they achieved their goal of making the board a commission. Remember the article in the Forum by the advisory board member that represents the Fargo area....something about hunters from Fargo being out of touch.
(I think he's one of the sportsmen) The ad also stated "one ND with one voice" who's voice? Evidently the Farm Bureau and nobody else. You've got to wonder if all farmers who belong to this organization agree wth some of the ideas from the leadership.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Just another bill to make sure that we are heard on boys keep the phone lines hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I heard this one also on the way to work.Is going to a commission good or bad?


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I believe going to a commission is a bad thing.


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

Guys,

If you think politics has permeated the sport of hunting now, just imagine what would happen with a commission, all appointed by the Governor and with real power! I've had contact with dozens of game and fish personnel over the years in many states and I've never heard a positive word about commissions. This bill must die and be buried very deep.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Can't anything be done ???

A Bill to make the Govenor not as Influencial in handling the Director ???

This is one of the biggest problems facing the Dept. & It affects all that is going on. Most of this stuff should be handled by them. But this Govenor thinks he should have final say & be able to set policy & Regulations. Or even worse silence the Director & the Dept.

Does he do this to any other State Depts. ???

Have other Directors been so influenced by the Govenors ??? Did Link tell Hennegar what to do, or not do ???

This alone will make me never vote for this Govenor again & I won't let folks forget it.

This could become a issue to take to referral vote


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Sounds like putting all the pro outfitters in charge, What is this with the Farm Bureau, anti resident hunters and anti NDGF. The weather is great here in Hong Kong but thanks to the PC I can keep in touch, Adrian


----------

